# I'm a Sucker for Vintage Toys  -  Share Pics Here...



## SmoothSeas (Mar 6, 2022)

such pristine condition...


Sky King Tricycle (1936)


​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> such pristine condition...
> 
> 
> Sky King Tricycle (1936)
> ...


That's beautiful!


----------



## RFW (Mar 6, 2022)

We were so easily amused back then. Not the japanese version of course.


----------



## RFW (Mar 6, 2022)

Another one.





I actually still have one of these somewhere.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2022)

Late 60's  ... my two daughters had  Baby Beans dolls


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 6, 2022)

RFW said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have mine too.  It's the one that makes a Ferris wheel.  I got sore fingers from tightening those little square nuts.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 6, 2022)

hAD ONE of the erector sets also, plus log cabin logs, 
Chemical set with microscope...no robot tho, think that
was after my time LOL......


----------



## Gaer (Mar 6, 2022)

I love the old tin toys from the 20's, 30's. Used to collect them.  Had an entire collection of tin ducks
For some reason, I was crazy about DUCKS!  Don't have pictures of my toy collections though.
I went through a phase of "If it serves no purpose, I don't need it" so I sold or gave them away.
But, i sure understand your attraction to them!


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 6, 2022)

RFW said:


> We were so easily amused back then. Not the japanese version of course.


Here's my Robby the robot.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 6, 2022)

My favorite toy.  I got it for Christmas when I was 12.  It was no. 15.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

I guess that I was easily amused but this toy came to mind. Haven’t seen one in a while.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 6, 2022)

He was first seen in the movie "Forbidden Planet", then went on to star in "Lost in Space", "Danger Will Robinson".



Grampa Don said:


> Here's my Robby the robot.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2022)

Bead games


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 6, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> He was first seen in the movie "Forbidden Planet", then went on to star in "Lost in Space", "Danger Will Robinson".


It's easy to get them mixed up, but the Lost in Space robot was a different guy.  Both were cool.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2022)

The doll I got on Christmas 1960. She came in a gold colored cardboard suitcase with a wardrobe including a wedding gown. I still have her.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

Wooden rabbit band with scissor action.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> such pristine condition...
> 
> 
> Sky King Tricycle (1936)
> ...


There's something sad about old toys in perfect condition.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2022)

I wanted a chemistry set and they gave me a doll.............................


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I wanted a chemistry set and they gave me a doll.............................


The "good old" days. I got a Gilbert chemistry set for Christmas in the early 1960s. Changed my whole life.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2022)

How did it change your life @debodun?  C'mon, rub it in!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> The "good old" days. I got a Gilbert chemistry set for Christmas in the early 1960s. Changed my whole life.


We had a chemistry set that included an alcohol-burning lamp. 

In the old days, kids were flame retardant.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> How did it change your life @debodun?  C'mon, rub it in!


I became a medical technician. Chemistry is fun.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2022)

California Raisin poseable figurine. The California Raisins were popular in the 1980s.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_California_Raisins


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> California Raisin poseable figurine. The California Raisins were popular in the 1980s.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_California_Raisins
> 
> View attachment 212056




I used to find 'em at yard sales, then list on eBay.  there's sill a bunch of active collectors out there.  I lucked out on some that sold really well.  on others I still made my investment back.  

a couple years back. my niece purchased an as-is home of an elderly hoarder.  the woman's two disinclined sons took what they wanted and walked away from the rest. the pics she shared showed towering stacks of STUFF  claims she had to inhale and scoot down the hall sideways.

One of the boys apparently collected Pez dispensers when he was a kid and shoved back on a closet shelf there was a shoebox full of them.  GD is really savvy  and I'm proud of her, 'cause she didn't jettison anything, without researching it's value first.

over all, she made out like a bandit.  really amazed me how rabid collector's can be.  

I miss flipping.  it gave me a real thrill to make some collector's day


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I wanted a chemistry set and they gave me a doll.............................


Yep, that was a yearly event.  I wanted a chemistry set and an erector set and I'd get dolls, nurses' kits and Tinker Toys.

Chemistry sets and erector sets were for boys, I was told.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 7, 2022)

jujube said:


> Yep, that was a yearly event.  I wanted a chemistry set and an erector set and I'd get dolls, nurses' kits and Tinker Toys.
> 
> Chemistry sets and erector sets were for boys, I was told.


Just to rub it in, I got a chemistry set and Tinker Toys too.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> How did it change your life @debodun?  C'mon, rub it in!


Oh wow, where do I begin???


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2022)

I still have a great collection of lesney matchbox cars at my other super secret location... I'll have to see if I can find a photo on my phone.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2022)

Erector sets in the box are worth big bucks


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Mar 7, 2022)

We visited this exhibit in the MOHAI Museum in Seattle several years ago.    The exhibit included toys from the 50's, 60's and 70's.  It was such a great trip down memory lane.

https://tinybeans.com/seattle/mohai-new-toys-exhibit/


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Anyone remember Colorforms?


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

My cap guns. You put a roll of little charges (a mixture of potassium perchlorate, sulfur, and antimony sulfide) and the roll would advance to the next charge when the trigger was pulled.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 8, 2022)

Yep,went thru several rolls of those caps!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2022)

I remember my older brother showing us how to put the caps inside a nut between two bolts.

When you slammed them on the sidewalk they would make a loud *pop*_*!





*_

Our mother made a much louder noise when she realized what we were doing!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 211894


reminds me of Ben Stiller.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 8, 2022)

All the kids had cap pistols.   I got you!  No you didn't!  Yes I did, your dead!  No I'm not!

And then we made rubber band guns.  Fortunately, no one got their eye put out.


----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> All the kids had cap pistols.   I got you!  No you didn't!  Yes I did, your dead!  No I'm not!
> 
> And then we made rubber band guns.  Fortunately, no one got their eye put out.







Yes no one got shot in the eye for some fortunate reason.


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 8, 2022)

RFW said:


> Yes no one got shot in the eye for some fortunate reason.


I would have loved one of those, but my Mom put her foot down.  She wouldn't let me have a bow and arrow set either.  Maybe she was afraid I'd try to shoot an apple off my little brother's head.  I bet I could have, too.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 8, 2022)

I had no toys as such when I was little but I did have this teaset bought for me the week I was born by my eldest brother. 
It survived the London Blitz during WW2 and now has pride of place in my d-i-ls glass cabinet. 
It will be 92 years old in May like me.


----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> I had no toys as such when I was little but I did have this teaset bought for me the week I was born by my eldest brother.
> It survived the London Blitz during WW2 and now has pride of place in my d-i-ls glass cabinet.
> It will be 92 years old in May like me.


Your story was a pleasure to read! You've done well to have lived this long.


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 212208


Looks like some Rube Goldberg device way above my paygrade.


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

I had that game. Never really played it. I just liked putting it together and watching it work.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Anyone remember Colorforms?
> 
> View attachment 212123


I do. Reminds me of when we had paper dolls we could "dress up".    I love your new profile pic my friend.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 8, 2022)

I used to like these. The photo caption calls them Jacob's Ladder Click Clack Fidget Toy. I just used to call them Click Clacks, but when searching them before the gadget that causes two balls to click together kept showing up. I had these colorful ones. When you held it, the blocks would travel down in an interesting way.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 8, 2022)

I collected slotted race cars.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 8, 2022)

We didn't have silly putty to copy comic strips, but we did the same thing with wax paper.


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2022)

This is labeled "Cap-Tins" on the bottom. Not exactly sure what it originally contained. There was a series of them which can be seen on the Internet. They were made in England.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

For some reason, I am having trouble posting pictures, but my Mom's Mother passed way at the end of November when I was 5 and my sister was 7. So my Mom didn't want to celebrate Christmas. My Dad felt bad for us and bought me and my sister Sassy Susie dolls and had them in the living room in woven baskets waiting for us to wake up. A  few years ago we were offered $1,000. a piece for the dolls. We refused, they mean the world to me and my sister.


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2022)

Was it, perhaps Saucy Suzie dolls?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 9, 2022)

RFW said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one just like is back around 1961-62.  It was and still is my favorite Christmas gift.  Although, over the years it was lost.  Usually, my mom got rid of things after I went off to college.   Much of it would be valuable today.  Comic books, Erector Sets, Marbles, Yo-yo's, etc.   Mom never let anything grow under her feet, and if we were not using it, it was pitched out or given away...


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2022)

Hanna Barbara animated TV cartoon character figurines.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 10, 2022)

When I was a kidling someone got me a set of figurine
latex molds of various cartoon charactors...so i would make
plaster of paris, fill the mold, let set a few hours, then take
it out, and if in good shape I would paint it with water color
paints..then give them to others...had a lot of fun with that....
Have never seen that set anywhere.....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 11, 2022)

my older cousin had a pedal car very much like this one and yes, I was jealous...


​


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2022)

My spring-mounted rocking horse - Christmas 1956


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2022)

George Washington Carver doll. I assume this was not meant to play with; more of a collector's item. Comes with a removable lab coat (much more modern looking that the one he actually wore),


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 13, 2022)

what a ride, eh...

​


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 13, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> hAD ONE of the erector sets also, plus log cabin logs,
> Chemical set with microscope...no robot tho, think that
> was after my time LOL......


You mean 'Lincoln Logs' I think


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 13, 2022)

Marbles, especially Agates!  And cannot forget my Duncan Imperial YoYo....then my  Sister spent a lot of time playing Jacks...

All are games of *skill* and *dexterity*...


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2022)

I loved Silly Putty.  I chewed it for hours.
I also liked Play Doh.  I ate lots of it.


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> I loved Silly Putty.  I chewed it for hours.


Squeaky!


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 213087




I woulda loved that...

mother was always buying me dolls.  mother loved dolls; me not so much.

I was curious as to how Betsy Wetsy worked, so I cut her open to try and figure it out, then buried her under the front porch...


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2022)

I still have it. I think I remember seeing it down in the basement. Everything got mixed up when I moved. My great-uncle was a rock hound and lived in southern California. He would send me rock samples from his trips out in the desert.They are in that case - Apache tears, mineral crystals, petrified wood, dried mud form hot springs.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2022)

If I was a girl, this would be my favorite toy:


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

debodun said:


> Was it, perhaps Saucy Suzie dolls?


Here is a picture of my Sassy Susie doll.
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/bt4AAOSwlMxh2M81/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2022)

Dancing Dan - comes with a board you sit on and tap. Hold the doll over it on a stick and it dances.




Actual demo:


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 17, 2022)

who had one of these.  I had the Radio Flyer model...


​


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2022)

Elephant doll - I don't know how old it is, but I've had it a LONG time.


----------



## bob22 (Mar 17, 2022)

RFW said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really loved my Erector Set!


----------



## bob22 (Mar 17, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> who had one of these.  I had the Radio Flyer model...
> 
> 
> View attachment 213430​


We had the Radio Flyer wagon. We used to pull our pets around in it mostly. Most of them would jump out before we got very far. Sometimes we'd pick up apples that fell from our apple tree and use our wagon to haul them over to the rotten apple pile. I remember all the bees that used to love that pile. We were composting decades before it became popular  Of course we had no idea that we were doing that...


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

A wagon that was out in the garage at my old house. Sold it last year. Didn't get very much, but it wasn't in very good shape after being out in the garage for decades.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

Other "toys" I've sold recently.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Mar 18, 2022)

*I was about 7*, and playing outside our cave, when my Dad (Ugg) gave me my first one of these....

He told me, "If you want to bring down a dinosaur, you must clout it hard on it's ear."
I've been chased by lots of dinosaurs.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

This pin was in with a bunch of things my dad had.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> This pin was in with a bunch of things my dad had.
> 
> View attachment 213995




wow, that's really neat and looks fairly old.  I wonder if it was some kind of promotional premium that you may have to mail away for?

have you ever researched it?


eta;  just did a quick google search...

https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...j0i22i30l5.9368j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2022)

A radio show in the 1930s. Probably had to send in something to get it, like the Little Orphan Annie decoder ring.

https://picclick.com/Vintage-Captain-Hawks-Sky-Patrol-Fan-Club-Badge-373132609510.html


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)

Animated aquarium lamp


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> Animated aquarium lamp
> 
> View attachment 214141




never seen those before...  they're really kinda neat...


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)

I found a moving picture of a similar one on YouTube


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)

It was in a gift shop of a Chinese restaurant. A group from work went there for lunch and I saw it and expressed interest in it. One of the fellows bought it for me when I said my cats (I had several at that time) would like to watch it. I think it cost around $5.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> It was in a gift shop of a Chinese restaurant. A group from work went there for lunch and I saw it and expressed interest in it. One of the fellows bought it for me when I said my cats (I had several at that time) would like to watch it. I think it cost around $5.




did you kitties like it?

I thought about trying to share it with our cat after watching that YT vid you posted...


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> did you kitties like it?


If I remember, they were very blasé about it. I'm sure Amazon carries something similar.


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2022)

A Christmas gift from an aunt - probably late 1950s or early 1960s.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

Vintage Gene Autry novel


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2022)

Gumby doll


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2022)

Cast iron Pennsylvania Dutch carriage (2 parts)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 4, 2022)

I had one of these....I loved playing with it!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 5, 2022)

Agate marbles were treasured by us as kids....best 'shooter' you could have!


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 6, 2022)

Stilts!


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2022)

Were your Jesus dolls anatomically correct, deb?  Were they all circumcised?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2022)

They aren't telling.


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2022)

SOMETHING SEASONAL


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 8, 2022)

Spinning Tops - It took practice to learn to throw one of these.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 8, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Stilts!


As a kid, my dad made a pair for me, I learned to walk in them, and they were fun for a very long while.  All my friends loved to walk in them also...Good Memories for sure!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 8, 2022)

cute kid, great bike...


​


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2022)

Child's hankie


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 10, 2022)

What kind of toy is this deb?


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2022)

It's a knitting doll. I've had it a LONG time. The photo on the far right is what I knitted with it. Here a video of how it works:


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 11, 2022)

My sister used to do the same thing with a large wooden tread spool.  My dad would put 5 light nails in it for her...she made some neat stuff with it...so many years ago.    (circa 1958-1962)


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 13, 2022)

I became quite adept at this game.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm still picking up pieces.


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 14, 2022)

what kid wouldn't be proud to pedal around on this...


​


----------



## Remy (Apr 14, 2022)

Stuffies. I think the cat is from the 60's. The big bunny is made in Korea so it's vintage. The tag on the pink bunny says 1975. Paid 49 cents, 2 dollars and 25 cents. I never outgrew stuffed animals. Never liked dolls much.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2022)

Remember "Space Pets" from the 1970s?


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2022)

*A forerunner of the Magic 8-Ball

*


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2022)

I received this teddy bear a long time ago on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 20, 2022)

These used to drive me crazy!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

How many of these did you break as a kid?


----------



## Jace (Apr 21, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> We didn't have silly putty to copy comic strips, but we did the same thing with wax paper.


Silly-putty....its invention was an accidental by-product of an attempt to manufacture synthetic rubber.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 21, 2022)

Original Silly Putty...


----------



## Flarbalard (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> How many of these did you break as a kid?
> 
> View attachment 218270


All of them.


----------



## Jace (Apr 21, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> View attachment 216498


Oh! Yes...I was the champion "on my block"
Then, I taught my daughter how to play when she was 6-7-8 or 9..not quite sure...good for hand/eye coordination...she got good too! & enjoyed and taught her little girlfriends!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 21, 2022)

Electronic Football Game







My younger brother and I would play this for hours.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2022)

This hand-made hollow globe is filled with little figurines representing various nationalities.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 21, 2022)

We gave our son an electronics kit when he was 10 or 11, he used it to listen in to his sisters conversations and he set up some sort of system so he would know if anyone had been in his room(usually me).


----------



## mrstime (Apr 21, 2022)

Our younger daughter was about 4 and the only thing she wanted for Christmas was


----------



## mrstime (Apr 21, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Stilts!


We gave our oldest daughter a pr of stilts when she was 3 and 1/2 or 4, mistake she kept trying to climb cement steps. Took them away from her. Later when she was a bit older and we no longer lived with the cement stairs she became the envy of ever little boy in the neighborhood. She was 6 or 7 then.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 21, 2022)

Loved Kaleidoscopes.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2022)

You name it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

I could never get the hang of those paddle balls. I'm sure some kids got black eyes from the rebound.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2022)

Styrene plastic rabbit figure. This was probably part of something else. The rabbit has holes in its hands like it was holding or carrying something - perhaps pushing a wheelbarrow of candy?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 24, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


I live on these and my bike.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

*The number of bruisers on my elbows from these things.

*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2022)

*Vintage bead games*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## gamboolman (Apr 26, 2022)

RFW said:


> Yes no one got shot in the eye for some fortunate reason.


We would have BB gun wars - could only shoot from the Shoulders down.... we were fortunate.  BB's can sting and leave abit of a bruise.

We also had Rock Wars with Garbage Can lids for shields - much more Blood was drawn and damage done for sure.

Using Acorns in home made Sling Shots hurts like Hell.... I would search for the best tree limbs to cut and trim and then put the cut up Inner Tube on it.

And the old Lawn Darts.... I actually hit a girl... she was fine but it really scared me !

I got a real Marine Corps  K-Bar when I was about 8 year old.  Dang near  sliced end of my thumb off when I was sharpening it wrong - my parents said that you have learned how to sharpen a knife correctly  now and to be careful with a knife now....they were right - ha !
But it was too big for real hunting and fishing  use for fish, squirrels and deer and such.  I just liked the K-Bar as I grew up reading about them in the War(s) and with all  the relatives who had served....

We played rough and was outside from morning  to dark.

Seems just a blink of the eye ago...

gamboolman....


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2022)

Wooden train engine


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 26, 2022)

gambooman....we too, much of the same!  How time fly's by!  

One difference for me, as I grew up in the high mountains of Colorado.  So, snowball fights were the primary weapon for six months of the year.  Many times we made snow forts that were taller then we were, and packed the back walls with snowball ammo!  Overnight they would freeze, so a soft, unthrowable snowball would freeze!  They hurt when they hit, unfortunately, they then could be thrown back at you.  But was, was war!...

  The big fights were on the playground before school and then at recess, when the wars were continued from morning....I don't recall anyone getting really hurt, but a few glasses were broken and a cheek or two cut, but not bad.  But, was good for a good cry!

Great memories....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 26, 2022)

If I could find one walking to/from school...it was kick it time.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2022)

These wooden carriages are about the last items I have that fits this category, unless I find more sometime.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Apr 27, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> If I could find one walking to/from school...it was kick it time.


Me too, but you had to be careful, sometimes they still had something in them.  Then you get it all over your jeans, shoes, and socks!  Mom did not appreciate that...


----------



## Bella (May 3, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Our younger daughter was about 4 and the only thing she wanted for Christmas was



I Had Patty Play Pal. I loved her!










When I cut PP's hair my Mom was >>  <<. I don't know why she was so surprised , she was a hairdresser, lol!


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 13, 2022)

​

The original Mr. Potato Head came with a pipe.​

*The Original Mr. Potato Head and the Mrs.*




*Their friends, lol.*



"The invention of New York-born George Lerner, Mr. Potato Head was launched by the toy company Hasbro in 1952. The original Mr. Potato Head contained only parts, such as eyes, ears, noses and mouths, and parents had to supply their children with real potatoes for the head. Although the toy was called Mr. Potato Head, it was suggested that any fruit or vegetable could be used.​In 1964, a hard plastic potato ‘body’ was introduced, replacing the need for a real potato.   Over the next three decades, a variety of Mr. Potato Head products were sold, including a Mrs. Potato Head, and two children, Brother Spud and Sister Yam. In the 1970s the pieces were increased in size to comply with toy safety regulations and in 1987 Mr. Potato Head lost his pipe due to pressure from the anti-smoking lobby. Mr. Potato Head has enjoyed a resurgence in popularity in recent years, due in part to his appearance as one of the characters in the enormously popular animated feature films Toy Story, Toy Story 2 and Toy Story 3. ​Mr. Potato Head is still produced today by Hasbro and is marketed as a creative toy for young children. There are even Star Wars Potato Heads – Darth Tater, Artoo-Potatoo and Spud Trooper." ​
*Bella*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> My favorite toy.  I got it for Christmas when I was 12.  It was no. 15.


My brother had one of those


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2022)

*I had a doll similar to this one. Mine was 3.5 feet tall or so, Stood on his own..and scared the shoot out of me..but he was my favorite,  Mine wore a little suit

*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2022)

what little girl wouldn't have loved this...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2022)

as a kid, our yard wasn't large enough, but...


​


----------



## JustDave (Jun 26, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> as a kid, our yard wasn't large enough, but...
> 
> 
> View attachment 226776​


That was before water shortages in California.  At $9.99 a section, a big yard with a hill out back would be the envy of the neighborhood, but then you would have to design a lift, or drag your kid's boat up the hill for him.

Edit:  Oh wait the boat has an electric motor, so you don't need a hill, just a lake.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

I use to love punching this clown!  ( I can understand why they are making such a big *comeback* )


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2022)

not exactly a toy, but absolutely adorable. non-the-less...


​


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 29, 2022)

Fun, but smelled a bit odd...


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> The doll I got on Christmas 1960. She came in a gold colored cardboard suitcase with a wardrobe including a wedding gown. I still have her.
> 
> View attachment 211903View attachment 211904View attachment 211905View attachment 211906View attachment 211909


The doll has a familiar look. I had a lot of dolls, but I would have only been five in 1960, so I'm thinking the familiar look is due to the time period rather than actually having one.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 29, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Fun, but smelled a bit odd...
> 
> View attachment 227151


Oh yes.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 31, 2022)

In 5th grade I came into my school classroom and walked up to my teacher nonchalantly and said, "let's shake on it!"  I didn't think I would fool her, but I did.  She was really shocked, so to speak!  The whole room cracked up in laughter, except my teacher.  She promptly sent me to the dreaded principal's office.  When he asked me what I had done I told him and showed him my buzzer.  I thought I saw a slight smile on his face, but he controlled it and had me stand in the corner for 30 minutes.  That was the minimal you could get...the worst was the dreaded Black Lady! She hung on his wall, it was a fraternity wooden paddle, painted black with a red eye in the center.  We all feared that lady...but not on this day, but he kept my buzzer...


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 31, 2022)

Totally forgot about those shockers....used to have one.....


----------



## Bella (Nov 7, 2022)

* The History Of Hula Hoop And It's Connection To Ancient Greece *








In the cultures of Ancient Greece and Rome, this particular cylinder was a popular toy, with the Ancient Greeks decorating their metal rings with bells and considering them more than just a child's toy.
The ancient Greeks referred to it by the word "wheel" while it was used for both their gymnastics and dancing with a different technique. Although it was considered quite a popular form of exercise, it was never included as a sport in major sporting events.

Thus, these wreaths, also called rings, were probably made of copper or iron and they were handled by a grip by their operators - on Greek vessels these grips are represented as a small and straight stick. The size of the wreaths depended on the height of the player, as they had to reach the height of the chest.
The Romans used them in the same way, while the Eskimos taught their children to fish, as their wreaths showed how to have a better aim by passing the rods through them. During the Middle Ages children invented another use for wreaths: jumping into them as if they were skipping rope, while in the 14th century the hula hoop swept across England, with the country's doctors even calling it a health hazard.

However, it was British sailors who gave these hoops the name Hula Hoop some three centuries later, when on a trip to Hawaii they observed the islanders doing the traditional Hula dance. The movements were very similar when someone was playing with the hoops, and so the name was born by which they are still known throughout the world today.






















After its spread around the world and in a short time, the popularity of the game began to slowly decline, first in Europe, while in China and Russia, on the contrary, it was one of the acts of acrobats in circuses and rhythmic gymnastics performances.









Bella


----------

